# Advertising And Promoting My Range of E - Liquid



## Vaping Charm (20/2/16)

If we can not advertise anywhere on the Web including on E Cigarette forums without paying, how am I and vendors like myself to advertise? As a forum we should be supporting each other but instead we are charged to hell with everything " Greed "

If ads are not allowed on Google Yahoo etc, then how do Twisp and other players In SA advertise their products without being banned? Facebook, Twitter Yahoo Google no ads allowed. (Those bans somehow excludes Twisp)

My question is this: How can I let you guys know I'm carrying stock if I am blocked from all angles?


----------



## zadiac (20/2/16)

So you want to advertise for free, right? Well now, that is interesting. It means you want the people who started this forum to pay for the hosting and servers out of their pockets, right. That is also interesting. You also want the organizers who organize the vape meets to pay for it out of their pockets, right? Also very interesting.

In case you didn't know. Advertising cost money. All billboards, tv ads, magazine ads, etc. are paid for ads. Everyone who advertise something has to pay for it. If you want to advertise for free, put a hanging bilboard on your chest and walk the streets and shout out your product, but don't expect a forum to do it for you for free. The hosters of this forum also have overhead costs to carry.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (20/2/16)

Multi Solutions Vaping said:


> If we can not advertise anywhere on the Web including on E Cigarette forums without paying, how am I and vendors like myself to advertise? As a forum we should be supporting each other but instead we are charged to hell with everything " Greed "
> 
> If ads are not allowed on Google Yahoo etc, then how do Twisp and other players In SA advertise their products without being banned? Facebook, Twitter Yahoo Google no ads allowed. (Those bans somehow excludes Twisp)
> 
> My question is this: How can I let you guys know I'm carrying stock if I am blocked from all angles? I cant even tell you I carry Cuttwood premium E - Liquid. Jesus, whats up with that??


 
PM @Silver on steps to being a supporting vendor, then you can drop news in your thread as much as you like.

No one really likes being interrupted by ads, no exception here either, thats why there is a separate vendor thread.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (20/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> PM @Silver on steps to being a supporting vendor, then you can drop news in your thread as much as you like.
> 
> No one really likes being interrupted by ads, no exception here either, thats why there is a separate vendor thread.



He wants to advertise without paying. He clearly states it in his first post.


----------



## blujeenz (20/2/16)

zadiac said:


> He wants to advertise without paying. He clearly states it in his first post.


I hear you.
I was just informing a new player of the rules of the game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaping Charm (20/2/16)

zadiac said:


> So you want to advertise for free, right? Well now, that is interesting. It means you want the people who started this forum to pay for the hosting and servers out of their pockets, right. That is also interesting. You also want the organizers who organize the vape meets to pay for it out of their pockets, right? Also very interesting.
> 
> In case you didn't know. Advertising cost money. All billboards, tv ads, magazine ads, etc. are paid for ads. Everyone who advertise something has to pay for it. If you want to advertise for free, put a hanging bilboard on your chest and walk the streets and shout out your product, but don't expect a forum to do it for you for free. The hosters of this forum also have overhead costs to carry.



I am well aware thank you 

Anyways, the idea is to let you the customer know that I'm carrying stock that's my point not physically drop adverts etc. That's not what i was saying. All I am saying is that I would like to share to the vaping community that I carry stock of a certain product etc.

My website is not up yet Im still working on it.


----------



## Vaping Charm (20/2/16)

Multi Solutions Vaping said:


> I am well aware thank you
> 
> Anyways, the idea is to let you the customer know that I'm carrying stock that's my point not physically drop adverts etc. That's not what i was saying. All I am saying is that I would like to share to the vaping community that I carry stock of a certain product etc.
> 
> My website is not up yet Im still working on it.


 

If I was physically running a ad then YES I dont mind paying


----------



## zadiac (20/2/16)

Multi Solutions Vaping said:


> I am well aware thank you
> 
> Anyways, the idea is to let you the customer know that I'm carrying stock that's my point not physically drop adverts etc. That's not what i was saying. All I am saying is that I would like to share to the vaping community that I carry stock of a certain product etc.
> 
> My website is not up yet Im still working on it.



Well, in order to do that, you need the privilege to advertise it on this forum and for that privilege you have to pay. All the vendors do. That is why you have to contact the staff and become a supporting vendor.
"share to the vaping community" is just advertising.
Dropping a line about your juice line into the chat or a random thread means you are advertising without permission and it is unfair towards the paying vendors on the forum. Do it right and you will be welcomed by all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Vaping Charm (20/2/16)

zadiac said:


> Well, in order to do that, you need the privilege to advertise it on this forum and for that privilege you have to pay. All the vendors do. That is why you have to contact the staff and become a supporting vendor.
> "share to the vaping community" is just advertising.
> Dropping a line about your juice line into the chat or a random thread means you are advertising without permission and it is unfair towards the paying vendors on the forum. Do it right and you will be welcomed by all.




I will be joining soon. Keep a eye on that. Exciting stuff coming


----------



## zadiac (20/2/16)

Multi Solutions Vaping said:


> I will be joining soon. Keep a eye on that. Exciting stuff coming



Will do


----------



## Pixstar (20/2/16)

Well, you've just succeeded in advertising on here...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/2/16)

Multi Solutions Vaping said:


> If we can not advertise anywhere on the Web including on E Cigarette forums without paying, how am I and vendors like myself to advertise? As a forum we should be supporting each other but instead we are charged to hell with everything " Greed "
> 
> If ads are not allowed on Google Yahoo etc, then how do Twisp and other players In SA advertise their products without being banned? Facebook, Twitter Yahoo Google no ads allowed. (Those bans somehow excludes Twisp)
> 
> My question is this: How can I let you guys know I'm carrying stock if I am blocked from all angles?



Hi @Multi Solutions Vaping
We have a very simple policy here on ECiGSSA as described by my fellow forumites and esteemed co-members above.

The forum is primarily for members to discuss vaping but if you want to use the platform to market your vaping business, you need to sign up as a supporting vendor and you will get your own subforum where you can market your products and your vaping business.

We do not allow any marketing of products or vaping businesses in the general threads of the forum. These types of posts need to be in the dedicated vendor subforums.

That is the way we have been doing it for some time and it is working well.

We are already in touch on the PM - so I look forward to the prospect of you joining as a supporting vendor to this awesome forum.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Noddy (20/2/16)

Ha ha. I used the dumb button @NewOobY 
Legitimately also....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gizmo (20/2/16)

Multi Solutions Vaping said:


> If we can not advertise anywhere on the Web including on E Cigarette forums without paying, how am I and vendors like myself to advertise? As a forum we should be supporting each other but instead we are charged to hell with everything " Greed "
> 
> If ads are not allowed on Google Yahoo etc, then how do Twisp and other players In SA advertise their products without being banned? Facebook, Twitter Yahoo Google no ads allowed. (Those bans somehow excludes Twisp)
> 
> My question is this: How can I let you guys know I'm carrying stock if I am blocked from all angles?



I am sorry you feel this way and it's perfectly understandable in some regards. In fact we ran ECIGSSA free for Vendors for over a year however, we changed this to weed out Vendors which are not serious and to also help cover the costs of running such a busy forum. The busier a website, the more costly it becomes to run unfortunately.

But ultimately, if you want your products to stand out. You don't want it to be free, trust me. This forum would be flooded with Juice vendors as it is quite cost effective to enter, however, quality will be thrown out the window. We prefer quality over quantity. This is not a Gumtree, Olx or Junkmail. 

We are a quality forum which prefer to have quality content and not to have a free for all of vendors spamming the pages. I am sure our general members would not enjoy this either.

So if you are a serious Juice vendor or any vendor, you would appreciate that we charge and to have some sort of barrier to stop garage eliquid brands to enter the market so easily. If you plan to start a business and cant warrant spending a minimal amount of marketing how can you expect customers to perceive your products as quality products.

Regards,

Gizmo

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## n00b13 (20/2/16)

If the end result of 'dropping a line' is to make profit in any way, it's deemed advertising IMO. 
If you want to accuse platforms of 'greed' while providing a service for monetary gain, how would you describe the retail industry (which includes your business)?
Like the SABC says, Pay..., it's the right thing to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (20/2/16)

Noddy said:


> Ha ha. I used the dumb button @NewOobY
> Legitimately also....


Totally agree, correct usage on this one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaping Charm (21/2/16)

To everyone on this forum

I was by no means trying to upset or offend anyone. If I did so I do apologize I was merely venting my frustration that I'm sure any vendor just starting out might have. Its just frustrating that Vaping is frowned upon in so many ways that its almost impossible to get any information out there.

Apologies once again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

